# Forgeworld Releases 2011-11-11



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

> Lord of the Black Fortress, Master of the Legion of Azgorh, potent warrior and mighty Sorcerer-Prophet of Hashut, Drazhoath the Ashen leads his war host from the fore mounted upon the fell Bale Taurus Cinderbreath.
> 
> Drazhoath the Ashen on Cinderbreath, designed by Steve Whitehead, is a breathtakingly detailed full resin model, and a unique special character for the Legion of Azgorh army list published in Tamurkhan: The Throne of Chaos.
> 
> ...



















http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/DRAZHOATH-THE-ASHEN.html


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Yet again that is some frightening detail, i consider myself a fair painter of detail, but i doubt i have the skill to do that justice


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Forge World continue to astound me and surprise me with their great models. I really look forward to their fantasy releases in the future.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Boo  I wanted a generic Daemonsmith on Tarus, not the special character guy


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I want to play these guys more and more!


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm also very impressed by the huge amount of details on the Chaos Dwarf rider, Drazhoath, truly a lovely miniature that portraits the skills of the sculptors over at Forge World / Warhammer Forge very well. I have to restrain myself in order to not go on a splurge and get this miniature (since buying it would probably lead to me getting an entire CD army).

I can't keep myself from fearing how the miniature would look on the "sprues" or on the field though. There are a lot of pointy details that could easily break in transport or from heavy handling.


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

I want that rider!


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Love the model... but dont you just want to shout "KALIMA!!!!" when he charges in to combat?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

xenobiotic said:


> I'm also very impressed by the huge amount of details on the Chaos Dwarf rider, Drazhoath, truly a lovely miniature that portraits the skills of the sculptors over at Forge World / Warhammer Forge very well. I have to restrain myself in order to not go on a splurge and get this miniature (since buying it would probably lead to me getting an entire CD army).
> 
> I can't keep myself from fearing how the miniature would look on the "sprues" or on the field though. There are a lot of pointy details that could easily break in transport or from heavy handling.


I would dearly love to see the Chaos Dwarves done under your hands. There aren't many painters out there who could do them the justice. Even the basic infantry have so many minor details that the typical Chaos Warriors or Dwarf Warriors can't compete with (despite being overall fairly similar) that it's insane.


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

Vaz said:


> I would dearly love to see the Chaos Dwarves done under your hands. There aren't many painters out there who could do them the justice. Even the basic infantry have so many minor details that the typical Chaos Warriors or Dwarf Warriors can't compete with (despite being overall fairly similar) that it's insane.


[mumbles incoherently and heads over to ForgeWorld to think about ordering Tamurkhan the Throne of Chaos]


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Lovely models!
Just placed an order for some CD including Drazhoath, but it's a bit difficult coming up with an armylist seen as the Bull Centaurs and K'daai haven't even been started on yet, model-wise anyway...hopefully not too long before they do.


----------



## Eviltim (Sep 25, 2008)

effigy22 said:


> Love the model... but dont you just want to shout "KALIMA!!!!" when he charges in to combat?


Pffft, don't be sill.... Okay, yes, yes I do.


----------

